# Vicks



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

I did read somewhere on this forum about smearing a little vicks on the roof of the mice cages if they a have a resp inf but I can't find it now. I did try a search but I am pretty useless and I am betting I did it wrong.

Anyway... does anyone know how much to use and how exactly to use it ?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Whenever I use Vicks for sneezy animals I put a big glob of it in a bowl of boiling water next to the cage, then they inhale the steam and the remedy. This also works with eucalyptus oil and lemon juice. I do it for myself when I feel chesty too 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

My vet recommended putting it on a steaming flannel and laying it across less than half of the cage, if that makes any sense :3.


----------

